# 2018 Nightmare Before Christmas 25th Ann. - Props, Decor, Merch.



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Nightmare Before Christmas is the favorite movie in my house. I can't wait to see what they comer with for this anniversary!! I can't believe it's been 25 years already. I'll be on the look out too.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.entertainmentearth.com/s/?query1=nightmare+before+christmas awesome stuff!







like these awesome book ends (temporarily out of stock)

and so many awesome figures







in stock







(temp out of stock)







(temp out of stock)
They usually restock too. Just got to be patient. I'm sure yall will find something yall like there

https://www.spencersonline.com/thum...htmare-before-christmas/pc/2523/c/342/343.uts

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/s/nightmare?ta=typeahead&ml=v2 I think these pillows are new? I don't remember them

also seen some stuff from Athome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! Has it been THAT LONG?!?! Oy vey that makes me feel old!

Mostly because I remember seeing it first run in theatres 25 years ago. I still have a lot of the original toys.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit will be getting merch, I can assure you that


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit will be getting merch, I can assure you that


I've always been surprised it's taken them until the last few years to get the license. And as much as I loved the idea of the Jack animatronic, it seemed pretty... meh. I'm hoping they make him better quality, more functional, and actually have Halloween-related quotes if they bring him back. Of course, I'd love to see Sally, The Mayor, and Oogie Boogie all as life sized animatronics as well...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

At home has a bunch of 25th nbc stuff you can check the thread for my recent posts but they have 2 inflatables a hanging jack, zero and sally dolls for I think like 20 bucks pretty cheaply made but really cool to see the zero one especially. They also have a jack skellington candy bowl a standing doll and a cool lantern.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I snagged that Zero book end set from Amazon and I love it so much. Just not sure I'll be able to keep my NBC friend from swiping it.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, those bookends are too cool! And a large Oogie Boogie would be really great too! I made a 4 foot one stuffed with plastic grocery bags a while back, but a large one like 7 feet with some motion and sound would rock.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great thread i am working on a bunch of nbc decoration for my christmas theme


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember going to see this in the theater when I was about 10 or 11. We took my extremely religious Grandmother with us, and she cringed through the whole thing. She never said anything about it, but the faces she made all through it were priceless.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m guilty of dressing up as Sally with my hubby as Jack and my son was an Oogie Boogie Boy for Halloween! I just bought the inflatable Jack on a tombstone and the awesome hanging Zero from AtHome 2 days ago! They also had a beautiful reaper jack o lantern inflatable there. They will go in my cemetery.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

]i am working on a zero and his dog house right now will post pics soon


----------



## lyia (Nov 1, 2011)

Our yard display is a NBC/Haunted Mansion mash-up (added some photos to my profile as a long time lurker, first time poster). I am keeping my fingers crossed for some fun inflatables that we can spruce up for Christmas. Our DIY yard Jack and Zero both come back out for Christmas with antlers and a Santa suit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My nbc stuff i am working on is for christmas


----------



## diagia (Nov 15, 2011)

my daughter in law does a nightmare before christmas tree up before halloween till after christmas I made this tree skirt for her


----------



## diagia (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 550847
my daughter in law does a nightmare before christmas tree up before halloween till after christmas I made this tree skirt for her i dont know how to delete this double post I do apologize


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I love the tree skirt!!

Rotting Apples - Thanks so much for starting this thread, really looking forward to expanding my collection this year!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a work in progress still more to do but thought i would share what i have done so far 







We have shingles


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok got a bit more done aging it next


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/dvfxlIX5vQI
Here’s a walkaround of the zero inflatable for 60 it’s pretty expensive but I’m a sucker for inflatables and love this design. Anyways I do recommend it it’s going to sell out quickly at at home.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

New popup story book available on amazon...hope the price comes down a bit!

https://www.amazon.com/Burtons-Nigh...n&refinements=p_n_publication_date:1250228011


----------



## thehauntedborough (Aug 6, 2017)

WIP for this year. The Mayors head turns back and forth to show both faces. Powered by a reindeer motor


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thehauntedborough said:


> WIP for this year. The Mayors head turns back and forth to show both faces. Powered by a reindeer motor


looks great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is my zero i am working on


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm flipping over the NBC Operation game with Oogie Boogie as the body. How cool is this!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm proud to announce Spirit Halloween will have their animated Jack in stores again this year as well as someone else to join him 

They'll also have this cool singing Jack pumpkin


----------



## Hallowtim (Sep 20, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Hey guys, I'm proud to announce Spirit Halloween will have their animated Jack in stores again this year as well as someone else to join him
> 
> They'll also have this cool singing Jack pumpkin
> View attachment 551923


That’s good news, I was holding out because of shipping. 

You can’t leave us hanging, pleas tell me it’s OB!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well you've waited long enough 

Look who's on Amazon... she'll be in stores too with jack


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well you've waited long enough <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Look who's on Amazon... she'll be in stores too with jack
> View attachment 551957
> ...


 can u post a link I can’t find it((


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here she is....

https://www.amazon.com/5-5-Sally-An...D=41N-fM%2B4K3L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here she is....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/5-5-Sally-An...D=41N-fM%2B4K3L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


 thanks ?))


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Surely she doesn't sing the entire song? I do love that incorporated that though not just sayings. Will be great to have different scenes setup everywhere.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

diagia said:


> View attachment 550847
> my daughter in law does a nightmare before christmas tree up before halloween till after christmas I made this tree skirt for her


I love that you could sell them like hotcakes.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just saw World Market has several NMBC items like posters and a stationary set.

https://www.worldmarket.com/product...et-jack-poster.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search
https://www.worldmarket.com/product...e-mayor-poster.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search
https://www.worldmarket.com/product...t-sally-poster.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search

https://www.worldmarket.com/product...y-set.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=2&from=fn
https://www.worldmarket.com/product...rnals-set-of-2.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought the hallmark 25th ornament collection for 60 pretty cool looking.


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

That looks Awsome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone else posted this in the Spirit thread but I thought it should be here too:





Not a fan of Sally at all. I wasn't a big Jack fan but now compared to Sally, I'd take him over her. 

She looks fantastic. Disney has such high standards that they'd never let a licensed figure go out looking like garbage which is why both Jack & Sally look phenomenal, but once again it's just off.

"I sense there's something in the wind GRINDINGNOISEBLINK, that feels like tragedy's at hand GRINDINGNOISEBLINK"

I'd rather her mouth move instead of the eye blink & the arm holding the flower should be the one moving. 

I know they're trying, this stuff has come a long way, & at least they got the soundtrack correct, but it just doesn't cut it for me. Maybe if it were free or with a super-deep discount, like on a floor model, but I'd never pay full price for her.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Look who hitched a ride home with me yesterday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> Look who hitched a ride home with me yesterday!
> View attachment 552773


Dose walgreens have stuff out


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know about Walgreens, my guess is not yet, but that Sally was probably from At Home. At least that's where I got mine last week.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah Sally came from At Home. This is the first time we’ve had one of these stores in this area so I’m super excited. I had a blast driving around with her looking out the window. So many people were smiling that day!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing at Walgreens yet but Michaels has all their spookytown stuff out and some floral sprigs and wreaths


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Look who hitched a ride home with me yesterday!
> View attachment 552773


 looks great my at home sold out I did get jack though.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought the Jack Skelleton Animatronic last year I used him on my covered porch No not as well built as he could be but all the kids loved him. I saw the original movie 25 years ago and so it was cool that the little kids all knew who he was... ~ Susan nypdwife


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what's so great about NBC, 5 year old kids know him as well as us 50 year old kids!


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

Matt12378 said:


> At home has a bunch of 25th nbc stuff you can check the thread for my recent posts but they have 2 inflatables a hanging jack, zero and sally dolls for I think like 20 bucks pretty cheaply made but really cool to see the zero one especially. They also have a jack skellington candy bowl a standing doll and a cool lantern.


I just went to their site and seen at good $200 worth of stuff I wanted to buy only to find that they do not do online sales  The closest store to me is in Utah! LOL


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Disney Store has this figure set


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

A lot of awesome Nightmare stuff is popping up on Spirit!!

Lock Shock and Barrel masks - https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...re christmas&thumbnailIndex=10&Search=Find+It

Tons of Oogie Boogie stuff!!! plush, hat, light up pumpkins, and inflatable costume!!!

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...re christmas&thumbnailIndex=51&Search=Find+It

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...re christmas&thumbnailIndex=66&Search=Find+It

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...re christmas&thumbnailIndex=96&Search=Find+It

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...e christmas&thumbnailIndex=110&Search=Find+It


I am so jazzed right now...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Digging the Oogie stuff.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Apparently there will be a Jack with Oogie inflatable at Lowes. Went in and pre-ordered it at the store today. They say I should be able to get it on 8/20!!!

And, Party City just released a ton of new stuff online that should be available really soon. A lot of awesome Nightmare decorations!!

https://www.partycity.com/r/search?q=nightmare+before+christmas&lang=en_US


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

And, a ton of new stuff at the Disney Store as well:

https://www.shopdisney.com/movies-s...ue&rsize=85&rquery=nightmare before christmas


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Just so they're all in one place: New Nightmare Gemmy inflatables

http://www.gemmy.com/Airblown_Inflatable_Nightmare_Before_Christmas_p/220951.htm
http://www.gemmy.com/Airblown_Inflatable_Jack_Skellington_with_Zero_p/220912.htm
http://www.gemmy.com/Airblown_Inflatable_Jack_Skellington_Oogie_Boogie_p/72626.htm
http://www.gemmy.com/Airblown_Inflatable_Zero_Nightmare_Christmas_p/75615.htm


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no....which one, WHICH ONE!?!?!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

sorry if this is posted elsewhere














https://www.improvementscatalog.com...loween-decoration/new/seasonal/429976?prank=2


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

so many new items here
https://www.spencersonline.com/thum...htmare-before-christmas/pc/2523/c/342/343.uts


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> sorry if this is posted elsewhere
> View attachment 556395
> 
> View attachment 556397
> ...


Thanks for posting. I just grabbed this and used a $10 coupon from retailmenot.com. It covered the $9.95 shipping!!!

EDIT: This came in on Friday and it's better than I expected. I LOVE the way it dances around the ceiling!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been looking on Walmart.com for the Jack, Sally and zero inflatable but haven't seen it. Has anyone seen it available to buy? I must have it!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i havent much from wally world at all yet


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

dbruner said:


> I've been looking on Walmart.com for the Jack, Sally and zero inflatable but haven't seen it. Has anyone seen it available to buy? I must have it!!


Not available yet, and there's a lot of people I've seen on other boards who are foaming at the mouth to get it. Haven't even seen a proposed release date, or a price for that matter. But I definitely want to get my hands on it...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

dbruner said:


> I've been looking on Walmart.com for the Jack, Sally and zero inflatable but haven't seen it. Has anyone seen it available to buy? I must have it!!


 I saw it it’s 79. I’ll post a link


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.boxlunch.com/search?q=nightmare+before+christmas


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay for Walmart! Jack, Sally and zero should be here Friday. Thanks Matt!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Stopped in at Menards hardware store today and they had a whole bunch of the big sized Zero dogs. Also inflatables and other NBC items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Stopped in at Menards hardware store today and they had a whole bunch of the big sized Zero dogs. Also inflatables and other NBC items.


oh man we do not have that store here dang 

I did just order the spot light from lows and the jack sitting on tumbstone from lows


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

dbruner said:


> Yay for Walmart! Jack, Sally and zero should be here Friday. Thanks Matt!


 sorry for the late reply. Here’s the link though for anyone else. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hallowee...-Scene-6FT-Tall-by-Gemmy-Industries/739192112


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw a picture of the plan for Walreen's display and it really only looked like Funko plush, Pops, and mystery minis. Hopefully they're going to have some other stuff like previous years as well.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bmtf7D1BXpj/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=17o5842kvh53r


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I really liked the resin pieces, so I hope so.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I really liked the resin pieces, so I hope so.


I really like the figurines as well. I have all of them, except last year's Christmas set. I liked that they added the Mayor last year, instead of just Jack and Sally.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

Funko has an absolutely incredible crop of merch commemorating the Nightmare-versary. 

http://popvinyls.com/2018/08/13/fun...nightmare-before-christmass-25th-anniversary/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE this movie but this is getting out of hand. I think I'll stick to actual vintage pieces instead. I've got some of the original Hasbro pieces I bought when the movie was first released & a few more that I've bought on Ebay over the years but I just can't get behind all of this, it's just too much for me.

It's kinda like how now there's way too much Peanuts Christmas & Halloween stuff now. There used to be a piece here & there but now there's just so much you can't keep up with it all.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still glad to see this stuff because the movie deserves a continuous audience, I just can't go down that collector rabbit hole any more. There was a time when I would've bought every single piece no matter what, but now there's just too much to keep up with.

Now if we can just get Disney to turn it into a stage musical!! It seems like it would perfect for the stage yet all these years later there's still no Nightmare Before Christmas on Broadway. The made Lion King work, made the Little Mermaid swim, heck, even Spongbob got his own musical so why not Jack & the residents of Halloweentown!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my spot light from lows of NBC love it


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Zulily has NBC today
https://www.zulily.com/e/the-nightm...le=&MailingID=1509112&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My Jack, Sally and Zero inflatable got here today. I can't wait to put it out.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Eric_Draven said:


> Funko has an absolutely incredible crop of merch commemorating the Nightmare-versary.
> 
> http://popvinyls.com/2018/08/13/fun...nightmare-before-christmass-25th-anniversary/


I ended up ordering both movie moment funkos from e-bay, not having seen this thread/post before. Anxiously awaiting their arrival! Some nice things, thanks for the link


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Walgreens sightings. Nothing super exciting... yet. I did buy the Oogie Boogie w. saxophone plush, but most other things are either rehashed from previous years (journals, slippers, wine glasses), or just dumb (the emoji Jack/ Sally pillows). And it looks like the hanging decor. will be Zero, which has already been done by Spirit and Party City, so for Walgreens, who has been on the ball with cool new stuff for the past couple years, I'm a little let down. Hoping there's still more to come...


----------



## mkdaly215 (Aug 15, 2018)

Someone on my FB marketplace is selling this, wouldn't match any of my stuff though.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope there are other things. I bought the dancing singing Oogie from last year he was pretty cool. What did the plush Zero do?


----------



## gsoto2828 (Aug 24, 2017)

Walgreens 2018 & finally they made a big Zero!


----------



## gsoto2828 (Aug 24, 2017)

Party City Nightmare Before Christmas stuff


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

gsoto2828 said:


> Walgreens 2018 & finally they made a big Zero!


Oooh! Any chance of you sharing the WIC number on Zero and possibly the strand of lights?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok want to get those lights for sure and check out zero


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

going to hit my walgreens today see if they have stuff out


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

RottingApples said:


> Walgreens sightings. Nothing super exciting... yet. I did buy the Oogie Boogie w. saxophone plush, but most other things are either rehashed from previous years (journals, slippers, wine glasses), or just dumb (the emoji Jack/ Sally pillows). And it looks like the hanging decor. will be Zero, which has already been done by Spirit and Party City, so for Walgreens, who has been on the ball with cool new stuff for the past couple years, I'm a little let down. Hoping there's still more to come...


did you happen to see if they had a new figure for this year? the 12 inch ones?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Picked up the lights and Zero today from Walgreens. The WIC for Zero is 776427 and 766741 for the lights. No 12" figurines at either store I stopped at.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you! Gonna have to stalk for the lights but I picked up Zero for the best friend.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

*NBC costumes*

Does anyone know where to BUY a NBC Mayors costume for a xxlarge??? I see them rentable but nothing to buy We want my husband to be te mayor but I dont sew to save my life Any ideas?? ~` Susan


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just picked up zero for my late birthday present lol I’m so happy they had one when at home sold out of there’s I was depressed for like a week until I saw the same one on eBay but this is even better lights up and plays just like last years Halloween town guy and Sally and jack for that n


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Stopped at one of my walgreens today. They had a few things out, but nothing I was really interested in. I'm hoping they come out with a new 12 inch figure and the new mini plush to go with my other ones. I do kind of like the pillows they have this year especially the one with the sequins that change the picture.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

SilentRaven said:


> did you happen to see if they had a new figure for this year? the 12 inch ones?


No new figurines, though one of the employees told me they're releasing things in waves, so it's possible there could be new ones coming. Apparently Funko Nightmare stuff will actually be a decent portion of their Nightmare display.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

The more I see them, the more I really hate those emoji pillows....


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Nypdwife said:


> Does anyone know where to BUY a NBC Mayors costume for a xxlarge??? I see them rentable but nothing to buy We want my husband to be te mayor but I dont sew to save my life Any ideas?? ~` Susan


The only thing I've seen so far is the Mayor accessory kit, but not the full costume:

https://www.partycity.com/spider-mayor-costume-accessory-kit-796148.html


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

one of the cards from Oogies Lair


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

walgreens score


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Noticed that this year's Sally has yarn hair unlike previous years. And I might be in love with little Sally. Curse being broke.

The WiC number for big Jack and Sally is 776-434


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here are a few items I picked up this year. Love the carry-on suitcase from the Disney store & these inspired by beaded placemats.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

goodness I WANT that luggage!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Picked up at Spirit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

party city has a bunch of nightmare before Christmas stuff 
i order a few things ordered zero from them 
https://www.partycity.com/search?q=nightmare+before+christmas&lang=en_US


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RottingApples said:


> View attachment 560993
> Picked up at Spirit.


how much were lock stock and barrel mask ?


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

$12 each. And they're huge and look amazing! I actually just hung them up on my wall.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

RottingApples said:


> View attachment 560993
> Picked up at Spirit.


Are the Lock Shock and Barrel masks good quality?


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Are the Lock Shock and Barrel masks good quality?


I would say so, especially for $12. I'm not planning on wearing mine, so hung up on the wall they should hold up just fine.


----------



## seth (Apr 17, 2004)

Heres mine...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RottingApples said:


> I would say so, especially for $12. I'm not planning on wearing mine, so hung up on the wall they should hold up just fine.


thanks now to go find a spirt store by me


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Missed out on the new projection light at Lowes all sold out in a 250 mile radius lol. Anyways here’s something I got for my birthday from Walgreens. I also got the zero it’s super cool. https://youtu.be/MiJvQI7ql_0


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> Missed out on the new projection light at Lowes all sold out in a 250 mile radius lol. Anyways here’s something I got for my birthday from Walgreens. I also got the zero it’s super cool. https://youtu.be/MiJvQI7ql_0


you see this spot light 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Jack...MIq9-445qn3QIVB77ACh1JGg-EEAQYAiABEgJfKPD_BwE


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

seth said:


> Heres mine...


I recognize the NECA figures, but where did you get/ how did you make the Spiral Hill and Town Hall?!? Those sets look amazing!!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Missed out on the new projection light at Lowes all sold out in a 250 mile radius lol. Anyways here’s something I got for my birthday from Walgreens. I also got the zero it’s super cool. https://youtu.be/MiJvQI7ql_0
> ...


 Yeah I got that one last year never used it I kinda liked the new one with the image overlay. But meh yeah it doesn’t matter I’m not paying 60 on eBay for it. It is available at Walmart but in store pickup only and yeah Walmart is terrible with their in stock system at least mine is. Hopefully I’ll be able to pick one up there for 18.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/9fIZq0zrY88 Sold at Walgreens


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have some NBC stuff arriving tomorrow can not wait to see it


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Matt12378 said:


> https://youtu.be/9fIZq0zrY88 Sold at Walgreens


I found this Zero the other day, only one left but I had to get him, I love the size, the light up nose and his "dance" lol


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/9fIZq0zrY88 Sold at Walgreens
> ...


 Yeah I bought the last hanging prop at my store. they sold out of everything. I just need to get a sally hanging prop and I’ll be set. Anyone else collecting the funko pops ? I got oogie boogie, sally and jack


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s a video of the hanging zero. 
https://youtu.be/Y4Z0nbIDHPw


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Matt.My daughter and I are collecting the funko pops too. So far we found the clown at Walgreens and the harliquin demon and Dr. finklestien at Hot Topic. Oh and a jack with zero artwork on his head -that was a Hot Topic exclusive. the oogie boogie one is one we want to find.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got these today very happy with them


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> got these today very happy with them
> View attachment 562765
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG I want those signs!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MorganaMourning said:


> Hey Matt.My daughter and I are collecting the funko pops too. So far we found the clown at Walgreens and the harliquin demon and Dr. finklestien at Hot Topic. Oh and a jack with zero artwork on his head -that was a Hot Topic exclusive. the oogie boogie one is one we want to find.


 Thanks for the info I just realized there’s a hot Topic at my local mall I didn’t even know about it lol. The first time I went to Walgreens they had a couple oogie boogies but one of the boxes we’re destroyed I bought the last one in good condition. I believe they have most of them available for preorder on spirit also. Except the exclusives.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/dCo_aXvbBfI 
Sold at Spirit Halloween I absolutely love this thing.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did anyone else get the nbc 25 anniversary steel book at best buy I think the case is amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> Did anyone else get the nbc 25 anniversary steel book at best buy I think the case is amazing!


had not even seen it


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else get the nbc 25 anniversary steel book at best buy I think the case is amazing!
> ...


 Sorry?


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Matt12378 said:


> Did anyone else get the nbc 25 anniversary steel book at best buy I think the case is amazing!


Yep. It's pretty cool, especially for $12 (and our Best Buy had like 20 of them). Wish there were some interesting new special features (aside from what was on previous releases), but I guess there's no endless supply from that well...


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OMG! Has it been THAT LONG?!?! Oy vey that makes me feel old!
> 
> Mostly because I remember seeing it first run in theatres 25 years ago. I still have a lot of the original toys.


Agree!

It is also the 25th Anniversary of Hocus Pocus. 

Think of that: Disney released TWO Halloween films, Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas" and "Hocus Pocus" both on the same year, 1993. 

Dayam!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

revengemaiden said:


> RCIAG said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Has it been THAT LONG?!?! Oy vey that makes me feel old!<img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 lol yeah and I at least am still waiting for the nightmare before Christmas reboot. ??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for the live action version or the musical. I'd be all about a musical & haven't the first clue why they haven't done it yet.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

New items https://www.entertainmentearth.com/s/nightmare-before-christmas/t


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> New items https://www.entertainmentearth.com/s/nightmare-before-christmas/t


 nice! I went to spirit and ended up spending like 50 bucks on stuff I didn’t need or want lol here’s the pictures.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't want to go thru all 13 pages of this thread but I picked up most of the 8 Hotwheels NBC collection at JayC. Not sure if Kroger has them as well but don't forget to download the 30% off toys coupon on their website and get the cars for .70 each.


----------



## ktechman (Sep 24, 2018)

I used the head and arms of the hanging prop posted by Hearthfire on pg 4 as part of a whole body Sally build out for one of NBC Halloween scenes I am creating this year.

I am mixing purchased items and custom builds as I decided to do a NBC theme pretty late this year and building Dr Finkelstein took way longer than expected. I will post some pictures soon as a stopped lurking and joined the forum today.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Just ordered this for my cat







https://www.boxlunch.com/product/th...xlunch-exclusive/11112833.html#q=Zero&start=6


----------



## ktechman (Sep 24, 2018)

For the NBC fans, I have finally posted my prop showcase over in the props area.


----------

